# Female Leg Lifting



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How i love a gross conversation

Daisy has always slightly lifted her left leg when weeing.. not totally up like a boy to cock her leg but just hovers it about an inch off the ground.. i noticed earlier she also now does this when she poos.. Why??

She's not overly dominant.. she is trying to assert herself at the moment but i think its her age.. she always rolls over for other dogs and is submissive and if i correct her she automatically now rolls onto her side and licks me!!

She did randomly wee on a napkin that was in the park today and i was like huh are you marking.. she sniffed it and then squatted on it!! 

It kinda looks a bit odd and really i'd like to know why she does it! I dont want to stop it because how she chooses to pee is really up to her but just wondering


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

haha i know what your on about! Zoey and Layla both do it!! I just thought it was so that they only got 1 paw wet instead of 2 haha. It probably isnt though!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

JRZL said:


> haha i know what your on about! Zoey and Layla both do it!! I just thought it was so that they only got 1 paw wet instead of 2 haha. It probably isnt though!


HAhahaha it looks strange doesn't it.. and when she's pooing i dunno how she balances she arches her back lifts and leg and uses her tail like a jack!! Its quite amusing really but i just dont understand why she does it ha ha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe well, if you are going to spay her, you should do it soon because some females do lift their legs to pee if not fixed!

But...heh, Idk if Daisy is marking or just being a dog. Oakley was spayed at 6 months and never displayed any time of marking behavior but lately she will sniff and wee quite a few times versus just one big ol pee.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omg thats traumatic if she did that i'd cry

LOL kristi thats marking!! Daisy never normally sniffs to wee just to poo!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda has always been a leg lifter. I just think it's just an individual thing - not necessarily "marking". However, I swear one day I saw all 6 of my Chi's mark on the exact same spot in about 60 seconds flat. I nearly died laughing at that one....

I do think some female dogs mark. My grandfathers Pom we dog sit 2 weeks out of the year does this & it drives me bonkers! They're like dime sized spots & she's so quick about it. Marley is a scent marker so the 2 weeks she was here this spring I was constantly cleaning up pee. For every 1 pee spot a female does Marley does like 3-4...it was insane! We're still recovering from that one. LOL And no, the Pom isn't spayed so I'm sure when you spay Daisy the behavior will dissipate. Though to me it doesn't quite sound like actual marking...and it won't necessarily turn into marking either as Matilda never has marked but lifts her leg to potty.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily does it,i always thought it's because they didn't want to get their leg wet while peeing ?


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

My coco does it just like a boy not all the time but I have seen it and said ummmm ok LOL but she is a marker (only outside) but I think she lifts her leg to pee on top of where ricky pee'd


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe its just a Dog thing and not a gender thing as not all boys mark.

I'm actually gonna call my vet tomorrow to discuss spaying again!!

Heather i think i would have been going nuts and want to pee on the spot myself hahahaahaha.. My friend threatened that once their cat got the hump coz they got a puppy and all it did was spray everywhere so her dog then peed.. their mat in the hallway was rotten so had to be binned!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yucky about the mat! I'd be scrappin it too - I despise urine smell in the house (I don't know what is worse, cat urine or intact male dog urine). Bleck! Thank goodness our marking spee was outside. My pups are good about using the doggy door to potty. Maya is still learning of course though generally does great but if she has an accident & Marley finds it before me...I have like 4-5 pee spots to clean. :roll: He's obviously a big scent marker. Other than that though Marley has gotten MUCH better with marking since our pup house guest has gone home. Thank goodness for linolium & hardwood floors. I could never ever do it with carpeting!! LOL

Good luck with talking to your vet. I'll be curious to hear what they say!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Stella has recently picked up leg lifting - occasionally. 

When Carlos was quite old, it became easier for him to do the 
squat than the leg lift.

Joie and Mateo do the full on ballarina leg lift - one pointing at the ground, one pointing at the sky - lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Yucky about the mat! I'd be scrappin it too - I despise urine smell in the house (I don't know what is worse, cat urine or intact male dog urine). Bleck! Thank goodness our marking spee was outside. My pups are good about using the doggy door to potty. Maya is still learning of course though generally does great but if she has an accident & Marley finds it before me...I have like 4-5 pee spots to clean. :roll: He's obviously a big scent marker. Other than that though Marley has gotten MUCH better with marking since our pup house guest has gone home. Thank goodness for linolium & hardwood floors. I could never ever do it with carpeting!! LOL
> 
> Good luck with talking to your vet. I'll be curious to hear what they say!


Hahahah Marley is funny.. it would do my head in.. we have ceramic and wood floors downstairs carpet upstairs.. I wouldn't let Daisy on the floor upstairs til i was confident she didn't need a wee ha ha.. 

I've been researching into spaying before season and i think i'd be more comfortable so going to ask him to do it.. if he won't then i dont know what to do i don't really wanna go to another vet i dont know but i suppose i'll come to that when i get there



jazzman said:


> Stella has recently picked up leg lifting - occasionally.
> 
> When Carlos was quite old, it became easier for him to do the
> squat than the leg lift.
> ...


Hahahaha you should put a tutu on them just for effect obviously not to degrade their 'machoness'


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie goes from leg to leg when peeing! Its quite bizarre!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG she does that when she' poo's literally pads each leg one after the other.. ITS WIERD


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah Billy does that, cant poo in one spot, I think he feels he has to share it about! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha no she doesn't move.. she literally squats lifts one leg up puts it down, lifts the other leg up puts it down and repeats whilst her tail wiggles up and down (she uses it like a car jack!!).. its quite funny to watch.. oh and she also stares at me every time as if to say mummy are you watching look i's a good girl!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bark bark hey daisy. nice legs!!! bark bark <3


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> bark bark hey daisy. nice legs!!! bark bark <3


Hahahahahahah aomg Dexter behave yourself!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahahaha no she doesn't move.. she literally squats lifts one leg up puts it down, lifts the other leg up puts it down and repeats whilst her tail wiggles up and down (she uses it like a car jack!!).. its quite funny to watch.. oh and she also stares at me every time as if to say mummy are you watching look i's a good girl!


Hahaha you are a good girl daisy! I feel embarrassed if I watch my dogs doing their business! Dont ask me why, i have no idea!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Cami does this sometimes but i think its just because of her hip and leg issues.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Hahaha you are a good girl daisy! I feel embarrassed if I watch my dogs doing their business! Dont ask me why, i have no idea!


Its pretty disgusting and she always does it whilst i'm eating its likie she's saying to me you're not feeding me so watch me poo.. She's hilarious!! You need to meet her 


ilovemychiCAMI said:


> Cami does this sometimes but i think its just because of her hip and leg issues.


Ahh possibly not from the sounds of it all our girls are little madams who like to lift their legs


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She's hilarious!! You need to meet her


I know! We may be able to camp at that paws in the park thingy if I can nab a tent off someone!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The past 2 nights as we have been heading off to bed i have caught Daisy lifting her leg.
Once was against my cat Zac's litter tray, the other was at the foot of my bed where Zac had been sleeping just above it, so in her case i saw that as marking for definate. lol

I was shocked when i saw her do it.
I cleaned it all up wih the stain and odor remover etc... and now have carried her onto my bed since, instead of letting her walk in.
There is nothin worse than havin to clean up pee when you are shattered and just want to hit the pillow.
Cheeky wee madam!! LOL xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rache said:


> Hahaha you are a good girl daisy! I feel embarrassed if I watch my dogs doing their business! Dont ask me why, i have no idea!


LOL me too!
If Darla sees me she looks as if to say hey a bit of privacy please eh!!
It's a serious dirty look. 
Cant blame the wee soul i wouldnt appreciate that myself. haha!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe well, if you are going to spay her, you should do it soon because some females do lift their legs to pee if not fixed!
> 
> But...heh, Idk if Daisy is marking or just being a dog. Oakley was spayed at 6 months and never displayed any time of marking behavior but lately she will sniff and wee quite a few times versus just one big ol pee.


Hmm..and my fixed do lift their one back leg to pee... it's kinda a lift and squat...all I know is that I'd fall...LOL


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL Cute thread lol Both my girls lift their legs a bit when they pee. I kinda thought it was to avoid getting too wet lol
The car jack commet had me laughing!!! Cujo does this lol I know he is a boy but when he poops he lifts his one back leg and pumps it like a car jack! lol It looks hysterical lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahahahahahah aomg Dexter behave yourself!!


bark bark, im only a boy! hee~~i got my needs. fluffy wuffy needs 

lol i always stare at dexter peeing just incase he falls over by accident lmao. well he doesnt mind it at all, he just stares at me while peeing over a bush :albino:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> I know! We may be able to camp at that paws in the park thingy if I can nab a tent off someone!!


OMG do you camp ha ha.. if i had enough room you could stay here but our house is only dinky!! Haha i can't camp.. can't cope with it. I'm really excited about it actually hope its good weather



Terri said:


> The past 2 nights as we have been heading off to bed i have caught Daisy lifting her leg.
> Once was against my cat Zac's litter tray, the other was at the foot of my bed where Zac had been sleeping just above it, so in her case i saw that as marking for definate. lol
> 
> I was shocked when i saw her do it.
> ...


No way thats so cheeky.. 



Gingersmom said:


> Hmm..and my fixed do lift their one back leg to pee... it's kinda a lift and squat...all I know is that I'd fall...LOL


hahahaha



Tracilea said:


> LOL Cute thread lol Both my girls lift their legs a bit when they pee. I kinda thought it was to avoid getting too wet lol
> The car jack commet had me laughing!!! Cujo does this lol I know he is a boy but when he poops he lifts his one back leg and pumps it like a car jack! lol It looks hysterical lol


I can' t believe how funny this thread as turned out.. its made me realise that actually all dogs lift their legs up.. well chi's anyway.. Its hilarious and so funny to watch i wondered whether it helps her go or something but i find it hilarious.. never seen another dog do this before.



pigeonsheep said:


> bark bark, im only a boy! hee~~i got my needs. fluffy wuffy needs
> 
> lol i always stare at dexter peeing just incase he falls over by accident lmao. well he doesnt mind it at all, he just stares at me while peeing over a bush :albino:



LOL Dexter you do have needs my darling!
Hahah i know its funny when boys do that i don't know how they get their leg so high up in the air and not fall over


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca does it, and before she poos she does a little war dance, really funny, and lifts her leg to poo


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

amandagalway said:


> bianca does it, and before she poos she does a little war dance, really funny, and lifts her leg to poo


Hahahahahahahah i wanna see the 'war dance'


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

My late little Lady loved to pee where the others dogs had already pee'd. She would get the most delighted look on her tiny face when she saw one peeing. She'd wait patiently till they were done then run over and pee right on the same spot. ]

Quigley does the back leg dance as well when peeing. 

Funny thread!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Lourdes lifts her leg to pee on top of where Peppi peed and vice versa LOL 

I think that's marking, but it's so funny to watch!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd love to know whats going through their heads when they do it.. My friends male yorkie literally is like MUST MARK MUST MARK.. oooh i marked.. oh must mark.. Daisy's here mark mark mark!!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Misty has always done this (since I had her at 18mths) but she doesnt wee. She will lift her leg right up high to anything from the wardrobe to my foot to other dogs faces. I had her spayed her when I had her and it made no difference. if you tickle in her leg crease she will lift her leg up! Shes a sweet little girlie. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

lol thats so funny


----------

